# RV park, Kennedy Space Center



## FEDS4477 (May 7, 2006)

Can anyone recomend a nice family rv park close to Kennedy Space Center in Fla.


----------



## Al Wells (May 7, 2006)

RV park, Kennedy Space Center

Might want to try the KOA...

http://www.koa.com/where/fl/09285/index.htm


----------



## ARCHER (May 7, 2006)

RV park, Kennedy Space Center

There use to be a park called "Jetty Park" in the North end of Cape Canaveral right on the channel across from Kennedy Space Center property.  It is a nice park, if it is still there.  It is probably about a 20 minute drive to the Center, but it has ocean front in the park also.


----------



## webevis (May 14, 2006)

RV park, Kennedy Space Center

   I'm not sure about the KOA's in that area but the Asheville East KOA sites are tight and not much room plus our brand new Dodge Ram got hit and when I called to report it the woman actually "horsed laughed" at me and said that it could have happened any where-yea right we hadn't had it two weeks and my husband wiped it down before we went to bed the night before.


----------



## SkinDiver (May 18, 2006)

RV park, Kennedy Space Center

I like Seasons In The Sun Motorcoach Resort.  Four pools and not packed this time of year.
brian

http://www.seasonsinthesunrvresort.com/


----------



## bmwbob (Jun 13, 2006)

RV park, Kennedy Space Center

Jetty Park at Cape Canaveral is alive, well, and getting better all the time!
GREAT location, close to KSC (where I work), the ocean, and the Ron Jon's resort/time share place where you can go and drool!
It's also right next to the cruise ship terminals, and you can see them come and go. You can also take a short ride over to Grill's restaurant, or Fishlips, or go out for a half day trip on one of the gambling boats, if that's your thing.
It's all (except for KSC, which is about 12 miles away) within about a two mile area.
I don't recall what the rates are, but the telephone number is
(321)783-7111.
Bob


----------

